# Your fav trail bags?



## WinterStorms (Jul 12, 2015)

I am looking for recommendations for insulated saddle bags, preferable the kind that goes on the horn, but I am open minded. The catch is I don't want to spend arm and a leg!!!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

My favorites are the Cashel Small Horn Bags:

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...MIjq_bkqCc1QIVCmx-Ch1JDAT5EAQYASABEgLLM_D_BwE

I think it sort of does an injustice to call them "small." They are about as big as I would want sitting in front of my saddle. I put all my emergency supplies, GPS and a small snack on one side and two 16 ounce water bottles and a few carrots on the other side. And I love the little side pouches for my inhaler, an elk call, my MP3 player, etc. 

They aren't super cheap, but they are VERY durable. I don't think you will ever wear them out. They are the best made saddle bags I have seen. I also throw them in the washing machine when they get dirty and they wash up really nice.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Winter, Outfitters Supply has a selection of insulated cargo bags. The ones I have used are well made, and actually do insulate to some extent; the foam insulation also cushions the contents. They are a bit spendy, but probably worth it.

TrailMax Original Pommel / Horn Bags, Camo-outfitterssupply.com

I also have/had a really nice Stowaway cantle bag, with pockets for water bottles. I took it off my saddle when I cleaned it this spring, and my wife appropriated it :-(

I have just been using a thigh-pack this year, and find it unobtrusive, and quite adequate for the stuff I usually carry on a days ride out. I picked this one; it is insulated, and appears to be reasonably water resistant. This seller is reporting "sold-out", but you can probably find a similar product if you search a bit.

Thigh Pack Waist Belt Polyester Fabric Drop Leg Bag For Motorcycle Outdoor Bike | eBay

Mmmmm, of the three, the Stowaway is probably the nicest product overall; probably I will steal it back when The Missus isn't looking :-D

Steve


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

There are some lower priced ones available that work available.

https://www.statelinetack.com/item/western-600-denier-horn-bag/HBT04/


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

trailhorserider said:


> My favorites are the Cashel Small Horn Bags:
> 
> https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...MIjq_bkqCc1QIVCmx-Ch1JDAT5EAQYASABEgLLM_D_BwE


These are what I use. Pretty happy with them so far. Hold more than enough for a day ride.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I use both a horn bag and saddle bags
I don;t want a lot of stuff in the whither area, so just carry my camera and some snacks in my horn bag.
Food goes into saddle bags, as does emergency supplies and a hoof boot, in case I loose a shoe


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I also use the Cashel. I bought them for a friend as a gift because she had an endurance saddle with no horn. I liked them so much I bought me a pair later.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I've been using the Cashel deluxe bags for years....I guess I must like them as I haven't replaced them with anything else.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

i like the stowaway bags but they aren't insulated although large enough you could probably throw a small icepack in with your lunch


----------

